# Anyone using a SCWD on their tank?



## GraFFix

Ive been contemplating getting a SCWD for my tank to randomize the water flow in the tank and help get rid of some dead spots. I know these are mostly used for reef tanks but why not on a planted tank? I think it might even be nice seeing the plants sway occasionally in the water, the fish would probably appreciate the different currents instead of one single flow direction 24/7. 

Right now im using a xp3 with a fluval surface skimmer for intake and a spraybar for return. My spraybar goes almost the whole length of the tank and is pointed on an angle at the back glass to minimize blowing the tops of the plants over. This works great but does tend to leave some ditrius/dead spots around the front of the tank over time. 
When I trim and the plants are lower ill usually reposition the spraybar towards the front of the tank untill the plants grow tall enough and start getting blown over then I redirect it back against the rear glass. 

What ive been thinking if using the SCWD and making 2 returns coming from the 2 back corners kind of like an V pattern. With the flow of the XP3 the output flow would probably change every 30 seconds or so. Then i could get rid of the spraybar across the back of the tank and less equipment in the tank is always a good thing.

Has anyone used a SCWD in a planted tank? pros/cons/thoughts?


----------



## kwc1974

Never used a SCWD, but I have used two zoo med power sweep powerheads in my 55G. Basically did the same thing...got a nice alternating current (looked great on my cluster of 50+ italian vals)


----------

